# LC9 w/crimson holster



## drmax (Feb 2, 2011)

Hello. I just bought a Tagua BSH-075 belt slide r/h holster for $27. It's a straight up and down model. I now learned I could purchase a Santis Mini Scabbard from amazon for $40. The deal with Santis is....it has a forward canter to it. They both are leather. What is your opinions on either type model holster, with canter or without...for this particular gun? I'm not the guy who is going to have 2 diff. holsters laying around. I may have to order the Santis just to feel it out. It would almost appear to me, that the one with the canter would be more harder to draw from, unless I'm missing something. Thx for your expertise. DM


----------

